# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Most Optimal And Affordable Gaming PC For 2016

## Mcskeen

*Most optimal and affordable Gaming PC for 2016
*
In my great search for the Most optimal and affordable Gaming PC 2016 I’ve found some pretty good parts for decent prices.

*Tower: CM Storm Scout ll Advanced Gaming Black*



CM Storm Scout 2 Advanced is the upgraded edition of Scout 2. It supports up to 9 fans, including two reinforced carrying handles, bolted to the core structure. 
And it can be bought for the low price of 130,- USD.


*Motherboard: MSI 990FXA Gaming, Socket-AM3+*



You can get up to 2 PCI-Express 2.0 x16 slots, with optimal placement for better fitting and airflow. That way, you can enjoy the best graphics at the highest framerate jumping off from your screen when running a NVIDIA or AMD gaming setup.

Personally I’m not much of an Intel guy. Since if you didn’t knew already. AMD+ motherboards are able to use the latest AMD processor chips so you will still be able to keep your old motherboard, though if you need one this motherboard costs only 180,- USD.

*AMD FX-8350 Black Edition, Socket-AM3+*



We call it the new AMD FX 8-Core Processor Black Edition and it’s unlocked for your overclocking pleasure.
Experience unmatched multitasking and pure core performance with the industry’s first 32nm 8-core desktop processor. Get the speed you crave with AMD Turbo CORE Technology to push your core frequencies to the limit when you need it most. Go beyond the limits of maximum speed with easy-to-use AMD OverDrive™ and AMD Catalyst Control Center™ software suites. But the best part of all? You’ll get all this impressive performance at an unbelievable price. You’ll be asking yourself “what competition?” in no time.
You can get this one for 220,- USD. A little expensive but really not a bad product for the price.



*Ram: HyperX Savage DDR3 2400MHz 16GB*




Well… The name of the kit says it all. 
These 2 ram cards costs 130,- USD 

*Graphics card: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4GB*



GPU :*GeForce GTX 970, 1664 coresGPU Clockspeed :*1279 MHz (boost) / 1140 MHz (base)Memory :*4096MB GDDR5 (256 bit)Memory Clockspeed :*7.0 GbpsBandwidth :*224 GB/sBus :*PCI-Express 3.0Video-Features :*HDMI 2.0Cooling :*2-Slot CoolingConnectivity :*DL-DVI-I, DL-DVI-D, HDMI 2.0, DisplayPort 1.2Product Size :*269mm(L) x 141mm(W)Power Connector :*1x8-pin + 1x6-pinPower Consumption ;*148W

I use this graphics card myself. It’s pretty good and can run about any game you through at it.And it costs 408,- USD.


*Power supply: Cooler Master V850, 850W PSU*





Incredible Efficiency.*With 93% efficiency at 50% load, the Cooler Master V Series power supply runs quieter with silent 135 mm FDB fan and generates minimal excess heat. 80 Plus® Gold certification with 100% high quality Japanese capacitor , your guarantee that you're making the right choice for smart, efficient PSU.Fully modular cable design incorporates a single 1000W +12V output that delivers up to 58A.80 PLUS Gold certified: up to 93% efficiency @ 50% loadSilent 135 mm FDB fan for lower noise and longer lifespanFour PCI-E 6+2 pin connectors to support high-end GPUs100% high quality Japanese capacitor ensures performance and reliability.Reliable 5 year warranty

And it comes with a decently low price of 220,- USD


*Hard drive: Kingston SSDNow V300 480GB 2.5" OEM*




Kingston’s SSDNow*V300 solid-state drive is a cost-effective way to revive your computer. It’s 10x faster than a hard drive plus more reliable, more durable and shock-proof. It features an LSI® SandForce® controller customised for Kingston and best-in-class components, and is available in kits with all the accessories needed for an effortless transition to the latest technology. For added peace of mind, it’s backed by a three-year warranty, free technical support and legendary Kingston reliability. And the prize is a little spicy but most SSD’s are a little expensive.

182,- USD

It all runs upto a prize of 1470,- USD.


And that’s about all you need for a decently priced gaming PC. 
Please write what you think of this build down in the comment section.
And if you have any suggestions or addon’s please let us know! 

Have a wonderful day and thanks for reading!

----------


## Kenneth

awesome article. I suck when it comes to hardware knowledge but this ended up being an easy read.

----------


## rdruid69

This ^ Even I understand most of it. Too bad I don't have 1.5k right now... Maybe I should stop been lazy and get a job or something lol

----------


## Wetop

Why spend 180$ on a mobo for a crappy CPU? You could spend 80$ less on that and save about 50$ on the case as well and upgrade to a better cpu. You also definitely don't need a 850w PSU, if you get a 600w one you can save another 60$ at least.

----------


## CreativeXtent

1400 is not a affordable PC... there is better and cheaper options out there.

----------


## Mcskeen

AMD CPU's takes lots of power but you can go cheaper if you like  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

> 1400 is not a affordable PC... there is better and cheaper options out there.


Please enlighten us  :Smile:

----------


## Wetop

> AMD CPU's takes lots of power but you can go cheaper if you like


This setup would definitely work with a 600w power supply though. Gaming doesn't max out power consumption and even if it did it'd be more than enough. 

I'd type out a full build but I'm on my phone and at work, basically you'd get say a 4690 and a gtx 980 for the same price if you did what I said. Check out sites like logical increments if you have no idea what you are doing.

----------


## Mcskeen

I'd love to see ur build  :Smile:

----------


## Wetop

Threw this together at work quickly Intel Core i5-4690K, MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti, Fractal Design Define S w/Window - System Build - PCPartPicker

Rough idea of what you could get. This is also definitely not a budget build.

----------


## Mcskeen

I really dont like Intel's processors. But otherwise it seems okay  :Smile:

----------


## Wetop

> I really dont like Intel's processors. But otherwise it seems okay


Well when it's about performance and price you can't really go better than that, personal issues shouldn't matter in these.

----------


## Confucius

For that price I'd go with something like this: Intel Core i5-6600K, Zotac GeForce GTX 970, Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - System Build - PCPartPicker I am a fan of the nanoxia cases, very silent and well priced and great air flow. At the moment AMD cpus just can't compete with intel on the single core so intel makes a lot more sense for gaming. Since it's 2016 I would wait for the next generation of nvidia gpus to come out before buying anything, as the price for older ones will go down and the newer ones are supposed to have a large performance improvement. 

Here is what I would build for the best 2016 computer, replacing the Titan X SLI with the next generation flagship and replacing the monitor with a higher refresh rate 4k one with gsync  :Smile:  Intel Core i7-6700K, EVGA GeForce GTX Titan X (2-Way SLI), Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 - System Build - PCPartPicker

----------


## Wetop

Still wasting a lot of money on a case that doesn't provide any benefit when it comes to gaming, except if you have horrible cable management. And i am pretty sure the 980ti + 4690k combo will net better FPS in most games. I do love the 970 for the price/performance though and would swap to that if i had to save a few hundred bucks again.

----------


## Confucius

Yes, I decided to go with the newer generation cpu even though it's performance is probably worse because I wanted the fastest RAM in the world even though there's no point  :Smile:  and I also wanted the 950 pro because it's so fast, so I did not have enough money to put in the 980ti. Tomshardware had a good series where they put together computers at different price points: System Builder Marathon Q4 2015: The Build

----------


## Wetop

Also on that top build of yours, why not go for a watercooler and the 5960x instead for the CPU?

----------


## Mcskeen

It should. Performance is AMD will not be as good as intel but if your CPU burns down like it did in my last intel motherboard you can't just buy a new CPU like you want. 
Thats why i perfer AMD. It's cheaper and almost just as good as intel.

----------


## Wetop

> It should. Performance is AMD will not be as good as intel but if your CPU burns down like it did in my last intel motherboard you can't just buy a new CPU like you want. 
> Thats why i perfer AMD. It's cheaper and almost just as good as intel.


"but if your cpu burns down" lol. You think Intel CPU's just break down? And even if they did that's what's warranty is for. What even was that point...

----------


## Mcskeen

mine did and when i went to the store with it they didnt give me another one back. Intel is really not something for me after that experience.

----------


## Miksu

> mine did and when i went to the store with it they didnt give me another one back. Intel is really not something for me after that experience.


Did you forgot to plug in the CPU cooler? :gusta:

----------


## Wetop

Yeah the fault rate is exactly the same on AMD and Intel pretty much I'd say. 

"when i went to the store with it they didnt give me another one back"

This sounds like you don't even know what RMA is. Also if you're afraid of your cpu burning because of overclocking etc get the Intel protection plan thing, if your cpu burns down they replace it for pretty damn cheap. This goes on top of your 3 year warranty too so...

----------

